# 10 wk pics



## chump1976 (Jul 1, 2005)

just fin cycle of 10 wks

12st dead now

whats your opinions lads


----------



## chump1976 (Jul 1, 2005)

can someone rezize them .thanks


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

It's hard to believe your 12 stone, are you tall though? my mate is 5,8 12 stone and looks pretty thick.. i think you need to thicken your arms up a bit.. But you're looking good mate, very lean.


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

good work mate keep up the good work

its good to see peeps with a similair bod to mine, we'll get there in no time


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Man, those were huge

6 megs total.

Much better to load now..

You have a long torso, I think some inclines for the chest and some dips would be a nice addition.

Delts look pretty good.

Maybe a few more bent over rows for more rhomboid development.


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

my opinion? take the gloves off and use some chalk! lol

seriously though i wish i was that lean


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

looking lean my friend might be good idea to use more power and building exercises for six to eight weeks and see how you look then , try to steer from the shaping ones for a while think you might suprise yourself


----------



## chump1976 (Jul 1, 2005)

thanks lads for the comments will take onboard.

and thanks again to hacks for sizing them up.

cheers john


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

super lean mate, but perhaps you should ask your self "do I really need to use steroids yet?" I think you could have easily gain another stone naturally without using any chemicals.

Now if those photos are just post cycle after a 10 week cycle, and you're that lean, I would have to wonder if you're taking in enough cals, don't be scared of putting a little bodyfat on when you're trying to gain muscle ( I mean a little I don't mean pig out  ), no point taking steroids if you don't provide the body with enough cals to make best use of them.

Just my thoughts mate, you are looking good an lean


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

btw don't take those comments too negatively, you're doing well and you are lean, they're just a few points that came to my mind when I looked at the photos.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

delts are overpowering chest somewhat also, do you do incline presses for chest on perhaps an overly high incline?

most people use too high an incline IMHO, first click up on the bench is enough many take it 45 degrees.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

How the hell are you, i hope you and yours are well, what you been up to?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I agree with Biker, I persoanlly think you may have jumped into steroids a bit to soon.. I've gained a stone naturally and will continue to train till I'm 20 before I touch gear. I'm nearlly 19 so I'll have a good 2 years of training under my belt. Do you use MRP's etc, and do you supplement well. What's the diet like bud?


----------



## bigandy1677 (Mar 29, 2006)

lookin almost as lean as me keep it up and soon you'll be as big me too.lol. see you at the gym on friday bud.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

try some hammers to elongate those biceps and some preachers to add a nice peak! what's the diet and training like mate post it up!


----------



## chump1976 (Jul 1, 2005)

lukeybigarms said:


> try some hammers to elongate those biceps and some preachers to add a nice peak! what's the diet and training like mate post it up!


diets not to bad for me its

protien=200g to 250 a day from 100g of lean chicken fillet

150g from whey powder not ideal but suits my life

carbs 300g from various sources first being rice pudding etc

train every other day 3 times a week


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

I would like to see an example day from your diet, because I'm guessing it's not very good.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

chump1976 said:


> diets not to bad for me its
> 
> protien=200g to 250 a day from 100g of lean chicken fillet
> 
> ...


Sounds a bit light on the cals to me.

Somewhere around 2000

If you are trying to bulk you might want to add some more here.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

As i suspected! get some MRPs mate (Meal Replacements) they're ideal.. especially if you've got a busy life like me! I go to college most days 9-5 the work 6-10 ha ha! but I believe if youget your diet sorted then you'll gain nicely as you've got a good base now!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

ermmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, yes I would say not enough calories!

I eat that on my cutting diet!

x

x

x

T


----------

